# Got a huge Arborcoat job NC



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

A customer made this for me. Very nice guy.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

bird feeder?

they will be impressed with the chimney no doubt:whistling2:


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

That's a nice gift, reminded me of Lincoln logs when I was a kid


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lets talk best choice of coatings.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Real question is....Anderson or Pella? The frames are roughed in, has someone come to measure yet?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

That couple was so nice to work for.(repeat customer) They would even bring coffee and cookies outside to me while I was working. He is retired and spends a lot of time in his woodshop. I was considering staining it with my son this weekend. I have several left over colors of Arborcoat so we might just go all out on this one.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

I love this site!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I guess I will need to post "after" photos when this project is finally completed. I know everyone cant wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I guess I will need to post "after" photos when this project is finally completed. I know everyone cant wait to see how it comes out.


Now you need Arch to come hang some vinyl, and Tust to make it look like Faux Turtle Shell........or just get Wolfgang to come do it for free


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Who is it on here that's always pushing Aura? Just have them spray 1 coat.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Who is it on here that's always pushing Aura? Just have them spray 1 coat.


Its unfinished, you'd need 2 coats, 1 as primer and 1 finish. Might flash otherwise. Arborcoat could probably do it in 1 provided you're able to keep a wet edge.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Arborcoat could probably do it in 1 provided you're able to keep a wet edge.


That could be a challenge trying to figure out where to stop and start.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

That man put some effort into that. That's a damn fine birdfeeder.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Holly said:


> I love this site!


I think Holly is cruizin PT for a man and Woodland is in her sights!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey,how about pouring a half gallon of stain in a 30 gallon trash bag and dropping the bird house in it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey lets all hold on here...

What the heck is he going to use to fill the nail holes with?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Hey lets all hold on here...
> 
> What the heck is he going to use to fill the nail holes with?


Good thing there are about 20 threads here covering that topic. This is turning into quite the project, I sure hope he knows how to track his man hours ......if not, there's a few threads on that too.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Make sure your son does'nt work to many hours and has work permit.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Good thing there are about 20 threads here covering that topic. This is turning into quite the project, I sure hope he knows how to track his man hours ......if not, there's a few threads on that too.


I been doing lots of research. Also working on a Woodland Painting sign to put out front for potential future bird feeder jobs.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I think Holly is cruizin PT for a man and Woodland is in her sights!


Lol And ironically Im single too :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I been doing lots of research. Also working on a Woodland Painting sign to put out front for potential future bird feeder jobs.


That's actually not a half bad idea. Paint it nice, and add a photo to the website, "no job too small". If anything, it'll get a chuckle and maybe a conversation starter for potential clients.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Just put an add in Craigslist and sub it out.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

What *is *the going rate for painting bird feeders these days?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Three fiffy


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Or were you wondering about price per sqare inch?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Or were you wondering about price per sqare inch?


Floor or wall?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Floor or wall?


 Walls Paul. I never had much luck bidding off floor footage :no: I will say though, the bird feeder market is quite competive. Seems like everyone I meet thinks they can simply just go out and start painting bird feeders not realizing all there actually is to it. Any idea how easy is is to lose your butt simply by over estimating materials? I bought 5 gallons for the last one I did


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

You gonna use scaffolding?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Or were you wondering about price per sqare inch?


How did you get this job by chirp of beak?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> You gonna use scaffolding?


Boom lift :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

robladd said:


> How did you get this job by chirp of beak?


 Naw, a little birdie told me about it


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> I think Holly is cruizin PT for a man and Woodland is in her sights!


Hey! (Givin' you  the hairy eyeball, NEPS)

I already have one man in my life to adore, and he's trouble enough! Two would ruin me! 

What I actually need is a wife. Someone who cooks dinner and does my laundry and paperwork? It'd be enough to make me cross over! :yes:


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Hopefully it wasn't built before '78.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

robladd said:


> How did you get this job by chirp of beak?





Woodland said:


> Naw, a little birdie told me about it


BTW, I LOVE this site!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> Hopefully it wasn't built before '78.


 Oh great, now the EPA will be coming after me too


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Three fiffy 


that would be ,,, tree fiddy:laughing:


----------

